# Big Baby Bunnies Anyone?



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not that im admitting to 2 new babies arriving today...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Funny looking BEW's you have there


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I love BIG BUNNEHS!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

They are gorgeous!! How will you tell them apart??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

at the moment, purely by personality
the one with her ears up in all the pics is more outgoing and into everything, the one with her ears down in all the pics is more nervous and subdued


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they're beautiful


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

My goodness are they adorable, congratulations! I love those giant ears. 

Hmmm, I fear though your household has exceeded its allowed quota for cuteness with those two bunnies. I'd like to generously offer my house as an alternative. No need to thank me, it is the least I can do. 


. . . . :aureola:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha nice try but me thinks not!!! 
im very much in love with the little big ears already


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

They're lovely!! Slightly jelous now ;P


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

they're utterly adorable:001_wub::001_wub: Look very squishy and cuddly

But they look almost as big as your cat and they're only babies?!?! How big are they gonna actually be full grown:yikes:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> They're lovely!! Slightly jelous now ;P


theres still a buck and a doe available......


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Aww such cuties....my friend has their brother from a previous litter and i can tell you now...he is huge! 
Expect big food bills,big mess,big personality and most of all big love,enjoy them!!! lol x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

contis dont really have bigger food bills then any other breed, they still only need around an eggcup full of pellets a day, most of their diet should be hay 

i took some more pictures of them this morning


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are so beautiful 
I love those ears.
I have said that my next one will be a conti - but not quite yet unfortunately. (and unless I fall in love with one in need)


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

well i can honestly say that my boy would disagree with you there,lol...i have standard sized bunnies and a conti,he eats double of what the smaller bunnies eat.
If there is no food in his bowl he will throw it about and have a strop,i couldnt imagine only feeding an egg cup full of pellets a day,and he eats plenty of hay and unlimited grass.
Both me and my friend and the breeder agree that contis eat a lot more


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pellets should only make up 5% of their diet, too many is very bad for them, they do not need any more then 1 - 2 eggcups full per day (depending on the quality of the pellets) hay should make up 80% of a rabbits diet, just because he throws is dish around for more pellets doesnt mean he needs them, a toddler will scream and cry for sweeties, doesnt mean they need them


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> pellets should only make up 5% of their diet, too many is very bad for them, they do not need any more then 1 - 2 eggcups full per day (depending on the quality of the pellets) hay should make up 80% of a rabbits diet, just because he throws is dish around for more pellets doesnt mean he needs them, a toddler will scream and cry for sweeties, doesnt mean they need them


And plenty of hay he gets but i could not feed him the same amount of pellets as i feed my smaller rabbits.
To me its like feeding a yorkshire terrier and rottwieller the same amount of food in a day...it doesnt work!
He is a BIG boy but not at all overweight...he's a lovely build and very healthy so i guess i will continue with what i give him now...it suits him and thats fine by me.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh wow is all I can say. I've wondered across from dog chat to have a nosey and I can't believe the size of them ears  wonderful, just how big will they grow? They are gorgeous bunnies by the way


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wiley80 said:


> And plenty of hay he gets but i could not feed him the same amount of pellets as i feed my smaller rabbits.
> To me its like feeding a yorkshire terrier and rottwieller the same amount of food in a day...it doesnt work!
> He is a BIG boy but not at all overweight...he's a lovely build and very healthy so i guess i will continue with what i give him now...it suits him and thats fine by me.


its not really, its like feeding them the same amount of treats, rabbits really dont actually need any pellets, too many pellets can be very bad for them 
good quality hay is what they need more then anything


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Oh wow is all I can say. I've wondered across from dog chat to have a nosey and I can't believe the size of them ears  wonderful, just how big will they grow? They are gorgeous bunnies by the way


hehe they are lovely arent they, contis can make 20lbs + depends on the breeding behind them as to what they will make though, i didnt see these girls parents as their old owner kindly brought them round


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous photos, their ears are tremendous!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

their ears are amazing! so beautiful!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awwww they are gorgeous! I love their giant ears!


----------

